# New guy, just a random question



## 86tracker (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm new to the site, joined for answers on my bass tracker and ended up becoming addicted ( especially to the bait and tackle section). Anyhow I just have a random question here. My wife has an older jet ski - all I know is it looks nice, I polished it up a while ago and haven't gotten around to cleaning the carbs and running it because it makes a great lawn ornament behind the the other toys me and my father in law own. I have a another boat and a motorcycle I have been cleaning up and somehow it has been neglected for a few years while I fix and enjoy tons of other toys her and her dad have let sit and go to the wayside. Good stuff for me as I love to tinker and restore this stuff. 

Question is if I do get it running and convince her to let me have it what's the easiest boat to put it in? I have seen tons of old fibreglass bass boats in various states of repair that seem to me would be the perfect match but every jet boat I see is a jet jon? Would a jet ski not push a 15-16 foot fibreglass bass boat? Is a jon the easiest way to go? Seems like fibreglass to fiberglass would be simple and effective. Like I said just an idea and a question and may or may not ever get started on it. Just want to pick your brains if you have a second. Safe boating.


----------



## openseat (Apr 6, 2014)

There's a nice thread on here by mhale, where he glasses a kawasaki into carolina skiff j16. You can find with search, I'm not sure how to link from my phone screen.

If you can get to your spots in glass hull, you'd get there faster just rigging the ski for fishing!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 6, 2014)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=27902&hilit=carolina+skiff


----------



## 86tracker (Apr 6, 2014)

BAM! Exactly what I was looking for! I appreciate it guys. I couldn't for the life of me find that thread. Thankyou.


----------

